# Winter Bowfishin



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

are these flying carp do you shoot em out of the air or in the water. my boys and i really want to do some aerial fishing...


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats awesome man!! i wish i knew a spot to find that many. i will be lucky to find 10 on a good day around my house. good job


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

were those in open water?


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

sweeeeeet. what you do with all the meat? coyote bait?


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

nope there not flying carp lol, i was shooting on the wisconsin river if that helps


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

how?
you guys night hunting or you got overflow
you guys shoot any gar

my grandpa owns land on the great and mighty skunk river(most you can walk accrost) and there is a ridge on the bluff when the water gets over the ridge some fish swim out into the water filled field and when the water goes down they are traped 
then it is a hayday

oh and the asian carp are more of a white silver color instead of the common carp that is a orangeish color


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm wanting to do some bowfishing and I hope to do some this summer or so.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

right on bro.
here in california all the carp are at about 30 feet deep cause it to cold.:darkbeer:


----------

